# needs help ! with dslr



## TechnoBOY (Aug 23, 2014)

hai guys i recently brought a dslr 1100d
is it outdated ??should i exchange with 1200d
what are the differences with 1200d and 1100d??is 12.2 vs 18 ,does it have any huge differences
is the image processes same ?
and dont care abt video shooting


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

Bro just dont care about these versions...concentrate on learning now. There is no huge difference...Lenses make more difference...save money for lenses


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2014)

+1 to Sujoy.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Bro just dont care about these versions...concentrate on learning now. There is no huge difference...Lenses make more difference...save money for lenses


thanks for the quick reply  so is it a good slr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

yes definitely...first use it properly...learn to use it...learn various techniques...and then maybe in 1-2 year you can change body if u require


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yes definitely...first use it properly...learn to use it...learn various techniques...and then maybe in 1-2 year you can change body if u require


ok ,thnks bro could u suggest a semi pro model and which 1 u luv canon or nikon


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> ok ,thnks bro could u suggest a semi pro model


Are you gonna buy one?
BTW, Why 75-300?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

Semi pro models are 60D,70D,7D in canon and D7000,D7100 in Nikon  ...but if you are new to this DSLR world you need not spend more on DSLR body
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] where did he mention 75-300 ??


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2014)

^ In his signature...
Actually, it's EF lens and it's not IS version.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

yaah that i know


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 24, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ In his signature...
> Actually, it's EF lens and it's not IS version.




- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Are you gonna buy one?
> BTW, Why 75-300?



got it with body almost costs  34856 rs (brought outside india)is it over priced


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2014)

If bought outside, do you have India/international warranty? (Just curious, if Canon offers international warranty, can ask people to get it from US).
Yeah, dual lens kit combo is selling for ~25k (18-55 and 55-250).


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 25, 2014)

Your 1100 D is a very basic body which is good for people coming straight from Prosumers or Point & Shoots. Use it for some time and when you find that you actually need more controls over the parameters required for different situations its only then you should upgrade the body. I did the same. My first camera was a 600D which is excellent even today but then over a year of using it for birding and late evening ISO focusing FPS issues  etc etc made me go for the 7D. Now I feel even 7D ain't good enough but the 5D Mark 3 or upcoming 4. Its never ending.So its totally need and use based requirement.

Now coming to lens. The first zoom I had for birding is my 55-250,I know its laughable but its sweet spot was at 200mm after which it gave distortion of various kinds from barrel to elemental etc etc.But the lens is good and is a very sharp copy. Then I got a 70-300 Tammy which was fast way better focusing and less distortion even that was not enough do I got a Tammy 150-600 excellent lens sharp as hell alls fine till I used my uncles prime 800 from Canon. There's no end to it so get only what you need. And I just don't need that 800mm L prime from Canon coz I'm not pro neither I work for NG nor I will go to Masaimara,so its up to you at the end of the day!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 25, 2014)

nac said:


> If bought outside, do you have India/international warranty? (Just curious, if Canon offers international warranty, can ask people to get it from US).
> Yeah, dual lens kit combo is selling for ~25k (18-55 and 55-250).


dont know abt warranty i will ask and inform you

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Your 1100 D is a very basic body which is good for people coming straight from Prosumers or Point & Shoots. Use it for some time and when you find that you actually need more controls over the parameters required for different situations its only then you should upgrade the body. I did the same. My first camera was a 600D which is excellent even today but then over a year of using it for birding and late evening ISO focusing FPS issues  etc etc made me go for the 7D. Now I feel even 7D ain't good enough but the 5D Mark 3 or upcoming 4. Its never ending.So its totally need and use based requirement.
> 
> Now coming to lens. The first zoom I had for birding is my 55-250,I know its laughable but its sweet spot was at 200mm after which it gave distortion of various kinds from barrel to elemental etc etc.But the lens is good and is a very sharp copy. Then I got a 70-300 Tammy which was fast way better focusing and less distortion even that was not enough do I got a Tammy 150-600 excellent lens sharp as hell alls fine till I used my uncles prime 800 from Canon. There's no end to it so get only what you need. And I just don't need that 800mm L prime from Canon coz I'm not pro neither I work for NG nor I will go to Masaimara,so its up to you at the end of the day!


thaku


----------

